# Samba "getpeername failed" during large file transfer

## Simba7

Ok. This is a little new to me so,

I was transferring a large series of files to a network share. Well, after awhile it croaks and says (in /var/log/messages):

```
Jun 18 02:00:02 romndisk cron[7183]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jun 18 02:07:12 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:12.758312,  0] lib/util_sock.c:675(write_data)

Jun 18 02:07:12 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:12.767464,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1432(get_peer_addr_internal)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Connection reset by peer

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.036197,  0] smbd/process.c:79(srv_send_smb)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   Error writing 51 bytes to client. -1. (Transport endpoint is not connected)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.047642,  0] lib/util_sock.c:675(write_data)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.050559,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1432(get_peer_addr_internal)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Broken pipe

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.054492,  0] smbd/process.c:79(srv_send_smb)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   Error writing 51 bytes to client. -1. (Transport endpoint is not connected)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.060928,  0] lib/util_sock.c:675(write_data)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.063914,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1432(get_peer_addr_internal)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Broken pipe

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.067972,  0] smbd/process.c:79(srv_send_smb)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   Error writing 51 bytes to client. -1. (Transport endpoint is not connected)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.076597,  0] lib/util_sock.c:675(write_data)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.077553,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1432(get_peer_addr_internal)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Broken pipe

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.081733,  0] smbd/process.c:79(srv_send_smb)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   Error writing 51 bytes to client. -1. (Transport endpoint is not connected)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.089762,  0] lib/util_sock.c:675(write_data)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.092613,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1432(get_peer_addr_internal)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Broken pipe

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.097526,  0] smbd/process.c:79(srv_send_smb)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   Error writing 51 bytes to client. -1. (Transport endpoint is not connected)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.103774,  0] lib/util_sock.c:675(write_data)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.106549,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1432(get_peer_addr_internal)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Broken pipe

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.112538,  0] smbd/process.c:79(srv_send_smb)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   Error writing 51 bytes to client. -1. (Transport endpoint is not connected)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.118785,  0] lib/util_sock.c:675(write_data)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.121546,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1432(get_peer_addr_internal)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Broken pipe

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]: [2010/06/18 02:07:13.125498,  0] smbd/process.c:79(srv_send_smb)

Jun 18 02:07:13 romndisk smbd[6398]:   Error writing 51 bytes to client. -1. (Transport endpoint is not connected)
```

What the heck could be causing this? I'm using Samba 3.5.3 and Linux Kernel 2.6.33-r2.

----------

